# Welchen Wlan Repeater? Bitte um Rat!



## IBMExperte (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Habe hier mir mal Optionen raus gesucht.

Vorab eventuell zu erwähnen wir haben nur eine 16k Leitung wovon 10k ankommen.
Ich weis nicht ob das eine Rolle spielt aber nur zur Info.

Ich möchte nur wissen ob die billigere Variante ausreicht oder welchen soll ich am besten nehmen?
Er muss wirklich volle Power raus hauen da ich damit zocken will. Aber würde die knapp 30 Euro Variante reichen dafür?

AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 310 , weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E , weiss: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 1160 , Rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Der für 47 Euro? Was genau heißt Dual Wlan AC? Braucht man sowas? Ich persönlich würde die 28 bzw 35 Euro Variante nehmen aber Ahnung.

Danke sehr !!


----------



## NatokWa (23. Mai 2018)

Bei 16 K ist es völlig egal welchen davon du nimmst AUßER du hast eine ""SCHNELLE"" Netzwerk Festplatte im Netzwerk , allerdings reicht für die meisten trotzdem ein 310'er .

Dual AC WLan heist das du 2 getrennte WLan Netze auf machen kannst bzw verstärken . Nämisch 2,4Ghz und 5Ghz .


----------



## Matusalem (23. Mai 2018)

Für das Zocken und volle Power sollte man ganz auf WLAN verzichten und schon gar keine Repeater einsetzen. Dabei geht es weniger um die Datenrate. Alle genannten Repeater werden, bei einigermaßen gescheitem WLAN-Signal, im Regelfall die 10Mbit/s schaffen. Es geht mehr um die Latenz (umgangssprachlich "Ping"), welcher bei WLAN leidet. Fazit, wenn es irgend geht, dann sich per Kabel (LAN/Ethernet) zum Internet-Router verbinden.

Oft ist die Antwort, dass eine Kabelverbindung ausgeschlossen ist. Kein Thema, man sollte dann nur im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man dann nicht die beste Lösung wählt. Wenn es denn WLAN sein muss, dann sind WLANs über das 5GHz Frequenzband in der Regel für das Zocken geeigneter. Warum? Weil auf dem 5GHz Frequenzband weniger Konkurrenz herrscht und IEEE802.11ac schlicht schneller überträgt. Nachteil, die Dämpfung auf dem 5GHz Band ist höher damit könnte im individuellen Fall der Empfang schlechter werden und wenn es arg läuft die Vorteile zerstören. Das Dumme ist nun, das bei Einsatz eines Dual-Band Repeaters meistens sowohl das 2,4GHz als auch das 5GHz Band zum Einsatz kommt und damit auf jeden Fall die Nachteile des 2,4GHz Bandes. Das lässt sich nur durch einen Tri-Band Repeater vermeiden, welcher zwei 5GHz Funkmodule hätte. Solch ein Gerät ist mir aber nicht bekannt. Besser als ein Same-Band Repeater ist aber ein Dual-Band Repeater allemal. Ferner sollte man achtgeben, dass der Router und/oder der PC ebenfalls IEEE802.11ac, mit 2 Datenströmen unterstützt.

Lange Story, nun die kurze Antwort: 
WLAN + Repeater = suboptimale Lösung zum Zocken. Wenn es denn sein muss, dann am besten mit einem Cross-Band IEEE802.11ac Repeater sprich dem 1160 Typ. Voraussgesetzt der Rest des Netzwerks passt, der Signalempfang stimmt, die Nachbarkonkurrenz ist nicht zu arg, es gibt keine sonstigen Störungen, ... .


----------



## IBMExperte (23. Mai 2018)

Irgend etwas muss ich ja versuchen....

Wir haben bereits den neuesten Router der Telekom und auch das hat nichts geholfen.

Und NEIN es ist mir leider nicht möglich über Kabel rein zu gehen. Sonst wäre ich das mit Sicherheit.

Sonst würde ich nicht wissen wollen was für einen Repeater ich bräuchte. Besser als so wird es wohl sein.

Desweiteren bräuchte ich sowieso mal einen neuen Wlan Stick. Welchen soll ich nehmen? Habe momentan Fritz Stick 2,4GHz Evt. einen mit 5GHz mal versuchen?


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Mai 2018)

Ei Aldi gibt's die Woche einen für 18€ und der soll nichtmal schlecht sein, für deinen 16mbit Anschluss sowieso mehr als ausreichend


----------



## NatokWa (24. Mai 2018)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Für das Zocken und volle Power sollte man ganz auf WLAN verzichten und schon gar keine Repeater einsetzen. Dabei geht es weniger um die Datenrate. Alle genannten Repeater werden, bei einigermaßen gescheitem WLAN-Signal, im Regelfall die 10Mbit/s schaffen. Es geht mehr um die Latenz (umgangssprachlich "Ping"), welcher bei WLAN leidet. Fazit, wenn es irgend geht, dann sich per Kabel (LAN/Ethernet) zum Internet-Router verbinden.
> 
> Oft ist die Antwort, dass eine Kabelverbindung ausgeschlossen ist. Kein Thema, man sollte dann nur im Hinterkopf behalten, dass man dann nicht die beste Lösung wählt. Wenn es denn WLAN sein muss, dann sind WLANs über das 5GHz Frequenzband in der Regel für das Zocken geeigneter. Warum? Weil auf dem 5GHz Frequenzband weniger Konkurrenz herrscht und IEEE802.11ac schlicht schneller überträgt. Nachteil, die Dämpfung auf dem 5GHz Band ist höher damit könnte im individuellen Fall der Empfang schlechter werden und wenn es arg läuft die Vorteile zerstören. Das Dumme ist nun, das bei Einsatz eines Dual-Band Repeaters meistens sowohl das 2,4GHz als auch das 5GHz Band zum Einsatz kommt und damit auf jeden Fall die Nachteile des 2,4GHz Bandes. Das lässt sich nur durch einen Tri-Band Repeater vermeiden, welcher zwei 5GHz Funkmodule hätte. Solch ein Gerät ist mir aber nicht bekannt. Besser als ein Same-Band Repeater ist aber ein Dual-Band Repeater allemal. Ferner sollte man achtgeben, dass der Router und/oder der PC ebenfalls IEEE802.11ac, mit 2 Datenströmen unterstützt.
> 
> ...



In einigem gebe ich dir Recht , EIn Punkt ist jedoch völliger Unsinn :

In ALLEN Repeatern von Fritz mit 5Ghz Wlan kann man die 2 Netze GETRENNT betreiben und sogar ausschalten . Ich habe es so gelöst das des 5Ghz-Netz einen eigenen Namen (SSID) hat und fertig . KEIN WLan gerät muss dafür "Kanalbündelung" unterstützen , was im hier vorliegenden Fall sowiso unnötig ist .

Achja : 5Ghz reicht WEITER und ist Stabiler als 2,4Ghz . Habe beide Netze von den gleochen Geräten aufgespannt und bekomme dort wo 2,4Ghz schon weg ist immernoch 30% 5Ghz  . Abgesheen davon erhöhen (Fritz) Repeater die Ping im Schnitt um max. 2ms (Habs gemessen mit WLan und Kabel per Serverpingen wie ein blöder *g*) . Das fällt praktisch niemandem auf . Sind es mehrere KANN es aber schon zu Probs führen , das zählt allerdings GENAUSO für "Aktive" Lan-Verteiler , die müßen das Signal auch erst verarbeiten ....


----------



## IBMExperte (24. Mai 2018)

Moinsen,

Habe ein Problem habe hier nun den Fritz Repeater 450E und bekomme Ihn einfach ned eingerichtet sei es per WPs Wlan oder direkt über LAN

Folgendes Problem Ich komme ned auf die Seite zum einrichten... In dem Fall wäre es fritz.repeater

Zu aller erst haben wir es über WPS versucht das ging auch ! Hab das Ding über Handy dan eingerichtet und er sagte es war erfolgreich.
So und dann bemerkte ich wenn ich per Handy die Wlan suche starte das Ding is ned mehr zu finden.

Und egal was ich auch mache er findet das Ding ned mehr und ich kann Ihn auch über LAN direkt am Pc ned einrichten.


----------



## Scubaman (25. Mai 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Achja : 5Ghz reicht WEITER und ist Stabiler als 2,4Ghz . Habe beide Netze von den gleochen Geräten aufgespannt und bekomme dort wo 2,4Ghz schon weg ist immernoch 30% 5Ghz  .



Witzig, bei mir ist das genau andersherum. 5GHz ist nach wenigen Metern kaum noch zu gebrauchen. Im Nebenzimmer mit weit geöffneter Doppeltür haben ich nur noch halbe Signalstärke bei 5GHz und mit 2,4GHz noch vollen Empfang. Welches Signal weiter kommt hängt von so vielen Gegebenheiten ab, dass man da nichts Pauschales darüber sagen kann. Im Freien kommen die 5GHz weiter, soweit richtig. Aber bei 5GHz reicht teilweise schon eine Rigipswand, um das Signal zu blockieren (aufgrund des relativ hohen Wasseranteils). In geschlossenen Umgebungen kommt das 2,4GHz Signal tatsächlich weiter.

Quelle: https://www.dpunkt.de/common/leseproben//11498/6_Praktische WLAN-Umsetzung (Auszug).pdf
Abbildung 9-2


----------



## NatokWa (25. Mai 2018)

Hmm also ich habe meine Repeater alle SO eingerichtet : Per Kabel an den rechner /Lapptop und ALLE anderen Netzwerkverbindungen gekappt .

Anschließend uber IPconfig (Eingabeaufforderung) die IP von dem Ding anzeigen lassen und diese im Browser eingeben/ansteuern . das öffnet das Interface von dem Ding , übrigends auch später im Netzwerk , die IP!! ist die einzig sichere Möglichkeit den zu erreichen , die "Shortcuts" klappen öfters mal nicht .

Wenn man dan drinne ist : Verbinden mit dem Router und EINRICHTEN . In meinem Fall mit eigener SSID wegen anderer Probs mit W-Lan Verstärkung . Aus Erfahrung kann ich NUR die Methode mit eigener SSID empfehlen für nen Repeater da die Verbindung sonst gerne ein völlig unvernünftiges  Eigenleben entwickelt . 

Wenn das erledigt ist den Repeater da einstecken wo er sein SOLL und mit dem Rechner/Lappy wieder "normal" verbinden -> Der Repeater sollte jetzt in der W-Lan übersicht des Routers auftauchen !! Wenn NICHT ist die Distanz zu groß ......


----------



## IBMExperte (25. Mai 2018)

Moin,

ok ich versuche das gleich mal mit der IP.


----------



## IBMExperte (25. Mai 2018)

So ich bin unter ipconfig. Dort zeigt er mir aber nur die Router IP an=?

Hab den Repeater per LAN am Pc direkt angeschlossen. Er zeigt Ihn ned an=? Was machen?

UPDATE!

So setzte ich ein http://davor komme ich doch auf die Seite für die Konfig von Fritz.

So folgendes Problem besteht aber noch!

Er müsste gehen, aber wieso zum Teufel ist er nicht sichtbar=?

Sichtbarkeit ist AN ! Weder mit Handy noch mit Pc. Starte ich die Wlan Suche findet er lediglich den Speedport! Also den Router.
Und es müsste ja irgendwo Fritz Repeater 450E auftauchen. Was ist den nur=? Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------

